# My New Old Vostok Komandirski Submarine



## camel747 (Jul 30, 2008)

Hi all!

I recently received a wonderful Vostok komandirski submarine, the same one my mom got me when I was 13 back in '90, but got lost when I loaned it to a friend.

The one question I have about it regards the crystal: It starts about 2mm above the bezel. I do not remember my old one to have a high crystal like that. Is it possible that it has an amphibia crystal or something? Could somebody post a pic taken from the side of their komandirski for comparison?

Thanks in advance!

P.S. I couldn't figure out how to post pics, but I will post one as soon as I do.


----------

